# Need assistance again..... Timber Eze 530



## Kingjk729 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey guys thanks for all the help with the Lange wood burner that was in my grams house ...... We've found another unit that she had in the basement that was hooked up for a while but has been disconnected for at least 14 years possibly longer..... It's a Timber Eze model 530 ..... Not sure how many of these were sold but it's #53 for serial number and has a manufacturing date of September 1982. Everything appears to be with it and all I've found is that it weighs about 700 pounds .... Was trying to see if there is any type of market for this thing or do we leave it for the next homeowner to deal with ...... No waiting for pics here's a few. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2016)

Looks like an old school wood furnace. It would make a great shop heater. If the blower and innards are in good condition peak season this might pull $900.


----------

